# ok then.



## Jack (Jul 11, 2008)

since every one else is posting their fursona descriptions, I'll post mine.

Name: Jack
Age: 18
Sex: male
Species: fox/wolf
Height: 6â€™5â€
Weight: 210

Appearance: tall muscular.
- Hair and fur: long hair. Medium length Brown, black, white and Grey fur
- Markings: tribal
- Eye color: blue green
- Other features: white skunk stripes down his back
Behavior and Personality: sweet hearted and gentle with friends and loved ones. Loves jokes and is sort of a prankster but is usually quiet. 

Skills: fast, agile and a quick thinker.
Weaknesses: fear of suffocation. 


Likes: people who accept him and his peculiar ways
Dislikes: jerks, predigest, and stereotyping. 

History: separated from his parents at 10 he lived on his own.

Picture: View attachment 6778

Profession: Artist.
Personal quote: life aint worth living, without a little risk.
Birth date: may, 28, 1990

Favorite food: seafood.
Favorite drink: zombie.
Favorite location: in the woods.
Favorite weather: cloudy.
Favorite colors: blue and black.

Least liked food: meatloaf.
Least liked drink: beer.
Least liked location: the city.
Least liked weather: hot and cloudless.
Friends: too many to count.
Significant other: none.


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't like beer or meatloaf ether. >.<


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 11, 2008)

I borrowed Jack's template thingy. Hope you don't mind, buddy =3

Name: Mattias
Age: 26
Sex: male
Species: Russian Blue/Burmese
Height: 6'0"
Weight: 180

Appearance: Slightly defined, strong, but not really muscular
- Hair and fur: Short hair, short fur, both gray
- Markings: Small bit off the tip of his left ear
- Eye color: Yellow
- Other features: None
Behavior and Personality: Strong both physically and mentally, a really gentle and nice guy. He gave up his old ways after the Bosnia-Herzegovina conflict.

Skills: Large knowledge of weapons, designated marksman. Formerly a turret gunner, very mechanically inclined. Can fish like nobody's business
Weaknesses: Beautiful women, floods


Likes: Corn on the cob, apples, home cooking, action movies, motorcycles
Dislikes: Nails (the metal kind), laser surgery, children

History: Raised the son of a US Air Force mom and a Norwegian fisherman dad. After his mother was shot down in the Afghan war in 1985 he and his father moved back to his father's native Norway. Fought in the Bosnia-Herzegovina conflict with the UN, which he joined at 19. Was injured in battle and deserted soon afterwards.

Clothing/Personal Style: Has rectangular glasses, and always wears a belt with a silver buckle

Goal: ?
Profession: Bookkeeper, jazz musician
Personal quote: ?
Theme song: ?
Birth date: 7/15/1982
Star sign: ?

Favorite food: Hamburgers
Favorite drink: Dr. Pepper
Favorite location: On a boat or in the Fjords
Favorite weather: Cloudy
Favorite colors: gray and green

Least liked food: Lutefisk
Least liked drink: Tonic water
Least liked location: Airports
Least liked weather: hot and humid

Favorite person: ?
Least liked person: ?
Friends: ?
Relations: His father 
Enemies: ?
Significant other: none
Orientation: straight


----------



## Jack (Jul 12, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> I borrowed Jack's template thingy. Hope you don't mind, buddy =3
> 
> it's not mine either.


----------



## Arrow Tibbs (Jul 13, 2008)

Star signs
Jack - Taurus
Mattias - Cancer

http://www.astrology-online.com/persn.htm


----------



## gunnerboy (Aug 10, 2008)

hmmm, seems interesting. i think ill give it a shot.

Name:Aaron
Age:17
Sex:Male
Species:Minotaur
Hight:7'8"
Wieght:336
Primary hand:Left

Appearence: Huge ripped, a tank on hooves
Fur: Dark brown
Markings: Black glyphic tribal markings on arms and torso,none on head or legs
Eye color: Green
Other Markings: A chunk of his right ear is missing
Behavior: Quiet unless needed, easily angered, very loyal and not one to judge quickly

Skills: Extremely proficient with large weapons (hammers,axes) and crossbows.Master of shamanism and knows a little of the arcane. can make contact with spirits of all walks of life(evil,good tortured, different species). knows herblore and is a woodsman.
Weaknesses: Spiders, and bad food

Likes: Hunting, stew, fourwheelers, rock n' roll, and guitar
Dislikes: stupid people, spaghetti, tacos, jazz flute, and rap

History: im going to write a story about it so you'll have to wait

Clothing: Has to be comfortable, cant be bright or flashy, other then that he doesn't care

Goal: Revenge
Proffesion: Bounty hunter
Personal quote: If you let rage control you, are you truly responsible for your actions?
Theme Song: ?
Birth Date: 4/23/91
Star Sign: Taurus

Favorite Food: Steak
Favorite Drink: Rootbeer
Favorite Location: Away from civilization
Favorite Weather: Sunny and cool
Favorite Colors: Green and black

Least Liked Food: Candy
Least Liked Drink: Beer
Least Liked Location: Around lots of people
Least Liked Weather: Humid and hot
Least Liked Colors: Pink and yellow

Favorite Person: ?
Least Liked Person: ?
Friends: more than 15, less than 25
Relations: ?
Enemies: ?
Significant Other: None
Orientation: Straight


----------



## Cooon (Sep 7, 2008)

Name: Yoku
Age: 14 (although i'm 13)
Sex: male
Species: Phsycic Raccoon
Height: 4 ft. 5 in.
Weight: 90 lb.

Appearance: 
- Hair and fur: Gray, Stripes are dark purple
- Markings: 2 tatoos on face. 
- Eye color: Purple
- Other features: Quite skinny, only slightly buff
Behavior and Personality: Peaceful, kind, usually doesn't talk much if not with friends

Skills: Telepathy
Weaknesses: Uh...i'll get that later didn't think about that one

Likes: Books, Wilderness, friends, 
Dislikes: Most Sports, people with a large ego.

History: I am writing a history on him now. i probably wouldn't post it though its more than 15 pages long so far.  

Clothing/Personal Style: Usually wears baggy blue cargo pants and a purple T-shirt with thick stripes on the sleeves
Picture: My scanner does not work very sorry.

Goal: To live life to its fullest. 
Profession: i've actually made a modern robin hood out of him (i love that movie) . He steals from rich people who can afford it and gives it to the ones who can't...lol
Personal quote: ...what?
Theme song: none
Birthdate: June 1st, 1994
Star sign: Gemini

Favorite food: Doesn't have one. 
Favorite drink: Orange Juice
Favorite location: Anywhere with many trees
Favorite weather: Cloudy, but not raining
Favorite color: Purple and blue

Least liked food: Doesn't have one.
Least liked drink: Coke
Least liked location: Really busy cities
Least liked weather: Really rainy or really sunny

Favorite person: Thinks highly of everyone and doesn't have a favorite
Least liked person: there are people he thinks down on, mainly people with egos to large for their on sake.
Friends: Usually only two or three, doesn't like to have many friends
Relations: No huge ones
Enemies: None
Significant other: none

Thank you!


----------



## SCW (Sep 23, 2008)

Name: Silva
Age: 25
Sex: male
Species: Arctic Wolf
Height: 8"4
Weight: Unknown

Appearance: A white wolf in army uniform
- Hair and fur: White
- Markings: Scars across his body and going down his left eye
- Eye color: blue (his left eye is glazed over)
- Other features: Robotic Right arm
Behavior and Personality: did speack him mind till his mate was killed, now he is a very quiet and shows no happyness but he always help people in need

Skills: Demolition specalist
Weaknesses: too caring, his regeneration power slows or stops when he is low on engery

Likes: Fishing, taveling, things that go BOOM, sleeping and eating
Dislikes: His twin brother, seeing friends hurt, being alone

History: That will give my story i am writing away ;p

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style: baggie green camo trousers and a combat vest
Picture: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1503342/ (Before he lost his arm and left eye)

Goal: to end THE COMPANY
Profession: rogue exparment
Personal quote: Boom Boom
Theme song:Come With Me by Puff Daddy feat Jimmy Page
Birthdate:22 Aug 2297
Star sign: Leo

Favorite food: Any meat
Favorite drink: DP
Favorite location: dosn't have one
Favorite weather: rain
Favorite color: red

Least liked food: Veg
Least liked drink: Coke Cola
Least liked location: Lab
Least liked weather: windy

Favorite person: His mate Blaze
Least liked person: His brother Shadow
Friends: War pig, Punch and Judy (twins); WS, Snow Queen, and Double R
Relations: Shadow (Brother)
Enemies: Shadow and THE COMPANY
Significant other: Blaze
Orientation: straight


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 27, 2019)

after all, i forgot to input weight
..how could I forget weight....


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 28, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> after all, i forgot to input weight
> ..how could I forget weight....


This thread is over ten years old?


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 8, 2019)

Name: Mellie
Age: 27
Sex: Female
Species: black panther/ocelot hybrid
Height: 5'7"
Weight: 178 lbs

Appearance: tall, average build, slight hourglass shape
- Hair and fur: short pink hair, grayish tan fur, violet/white undercoat
- Markings: ocelot-ish markings +possible unknown type markings
- Eye color: brown
- Other features: 3 beauty marks on face
Behavior and Personality: A softy at heart, a backbone of steel, romantic, cute, yandere, a bit of a temper, timid, hyper, calm, eccentric

Skills: singing, painting, cooking
Weaknesses: her mate; when he's "frisky"...


Likes: food, video games, clothes
Dislikes: being afraid, yelling and screaming, anger, physical violence

History: Life was a living nightmare for her being a sufferer of abuse and neglect as a child, teenager and young adult. She now is abuse free, well taken care of and is engaged to her soulmate, Teejay the white wolf.

Clothing/Personal Style: cute, casual, girly, punk pop

Goal: to be mentally well again
Profession: writer, artist
Personal quote: "I'm so angry, I could bust an ovary."
Theme song: "Friday I'm In Love" by The Cure, "What's Up?" by 4 Non Blondes, "The Remedy" by Jason Mraz
Birth date: 7/4/1992
Star sign: cancer

Favorite food: steak
Favorite drink: cola
Favorite location: home
Favorite weather: sunny and warm
Favorite colors: purple, blue, pink, gray

Least liked food: Canned Spinach
Least liked drink: Red Bull
Least liked location: Waiting Rooms
Least liked weather: hot and humid

Favorite person: her big brother
Least liked person: Tiff
Friends: Kyle, Cody, Tasha, etc...
Relations: immediate family
Enemies: none that she considers, but there are those who consider her their enemy
Significant other: Teejay the White Wolf
Orientation: bi


----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 8, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> after all, i forgot to input weight
> ..how could I forget weight....


holy fucking necro


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 8, 2019)

Joeyyy said:


> holy fucking necro


What?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 8, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> What?


Necro means you posted in a thread that hasn't had replies in years thus bringing it back (Necromancy). It's kind of a taboo to most people here on the forums :V


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 8, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Necro means you posted in a thread that hasn't had replies in years thus bringing it back (Necromancy). It's kind of a taboo to most people here on the forums :V


Not for me
I feel that everything that once had a time can be revived as long as a part decides to give it more time


----------



## Tyno (Aug 8, 2019)

Leave necromancy to the professionals...


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 8, 2019)

Tyno said:


> Leave necromancy to the professionals...


Agreed


----------

